# marineland db led



## Jonsson (Oct 2, 2010)

hey guys I recently got a marineland db led form a friend for my 10 gallon reef. I understand that it is very low end. I was wondering if there was anything I grow using them? If so, what?

Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Jonsson said:


> hey guys I recently got a marineland db led form a friend for my 10 gallon reef. I understand that it is very low end. I was wondering if there was anything I grow using them? If so, what?
> 
> Thanks


Double Bright LED Lighting System
With 450 Lumens you should be good with Softies and some LPS. Nothing needing high lighting.


----------



## Jonsson (Oct 2, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> Double Bright LED Lighting System
> With 450 Lumens you should be good with Softies and some LPS. Nothing needing high lighting.


Thanks for the info reefing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Jonsson said:


> Thanks for the info reefing.


 :thumbsup:


----------

